# Who wants a suit for an extremely cheap price and amazing quality!



## Pearlpox (Mar 19, 2016)

www.requestorcustumize.com: Watercolor Paintings 
My website (unfinished) but I make suits for an amazing price!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Mar 19, 2016)

You should probably put something on the website about that.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 19, 2016)

ThisisGabe said:


> You should probably put something on the website about that.


Thank you I will definitely do that, but are you interested in a suit or even just a head?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 20, 2016)

You make fur-suits for less, eh? You got my attention.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm new to selling suits. So my prices are lower than most people. Also I only charge what it costs to make plus a small fee which most likely won't reach the 1500$. 



https://imgur.com/lMiamgh

 I built this one in a two week span for a con. What kind of suit are you interested in my friend.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my god, THAT is what I want! I want a Foxy suit! Actually, I want to make a Foxy animitronic suit, but I want it to have real plastic and metal parts so I can have it look like a real animitronic. At some point, I am going to try to build one.

I can't buy anything that is more than $200 at this moment because I'm in college and money is really tight, and worse still, I don't have room to store a fursuit.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 20, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Oh my god, THAT is what I want! I want a Foxy suit! Actually, I want to make a Foxy animitronic suit, but I want it to have real plastic and metal parts so I can have it look like a real animitronic. At some point, I am going to try to build one.
> 
> I can't buy anything that is more than $200 at this moment because I'm in college and money is really tight, and worse still, I don't have room to store a fursuit.


Relax I'm not gonna just say you can't have anything if it's not RIGHT now. No if you need some time to save up that is fine. Tell you what I can add metal and plastic to the head and can sell it to you for 180$


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 20, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Relax I'm not gonna just say you can't have anything if it's not RIGHT now. No if you need some time to save up that is fine. Tell you what I can add metal and plastic to the head and can sell it to you for 180$


Make that 170$ it was an easy head to make


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 20, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Oh my god, THAT is what I want! I want a Foxy suit! Actually, I want to make a Foxy animitronic suit, but I want it to have real plastic and metal parts so I can have it look like a real animitronic. At some point, I am going to try to build one.
> 
> I can't buy anything that is more than $200 at this moment because I'm in college and money is really tight, and worse still, I don't have room to store a fursuit.


I will also throw in the shoes and free art if you want?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 20, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Oh my god, THAT is what I want! I want a Foxy suit! Actually, I want to make a Foxy animitronic suit, but I want it to have real plastic and metal parts so I can have it look like a real animitronic. At some point, I am going to try to build one.
> 
> I can't buy anything that is more than $200 at this moment because I'm in college and money is really tight, and worse still, I don't have room to store a fursuit.


But please don't let me push you into anything, my customers/friends come first


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 29, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> www.requestorcustumize.com: Watercolor Paintings
> My website (unfinished) but I make suits for an amazing price!


Hey! I just wanted to ask how much they are. My budget is 100$... I'm so sad. But it sounds great!


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 29, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Hey! I just wanted to ask how much they are. My budget is 100$... I'm so sad. But it sounds great!


What are you looking for exactly? A head, just a base, what exactly?


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> What are you looking for exactly? A head, just a base, what exactly?


I wanted just a head... and possibly paws? I don't care if it's not very good.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> I wanted just a head... and possibly paws? I don't care if it's not very good.


Ok I can do that price If you pay for shipping, when do you need it by?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> I wanted just a head... and possibly paws? I don't care if it's not very good.


And if your fursona right


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> I wanted just a head... and possibly paws? I don't care if it's not very good.


The profile picture correct?


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> The profile picture correct?


Yeah. How much is shipping? Her name is Candy Corn by the way~ she has an orange spot in the middle of her head, and yellow is the rest, except for the inner ear.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Yeah. How much is shipping? Her name is Candy Corn by the way~ she has an orange spot in the middle of her head, and yellow is the rest, except for the inner ear.


I wouldn't say Moore than 20$ I live in Texas so users not out of the country. It's also light. I'll sketch you out a design and ask you. She is a bunny right?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Yeah. How much is shipping? Her name is Candy Corn by the way~ she has an orange spot in the middle of her head, and yellow is the rest, except for the inner ear.


I meant cat sorry


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 30, 2016)

Great job! Amazing work!!!


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

~T.K~ said:


> Great job! Amazing work!!!


Well thank you


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes I'll put some on here


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> I meant cat sorry


Yeah, she's a cat, but I would like her to have oversized ears pls~


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Yeah, she's a cat, but I would like her to have oversized ears pls~


Can do


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!! IM SO EXCITED!!!! I CAN'T HOLD BACK ANY LONGER!


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Can do


THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!


It's no problem, I know how excited I got when I started building my suit. I was 12 when I started her design. 2 years later she is coming to life! So I know the feeling.


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry. This is my first fursiut in forever and I'm kinda freaking out. Do you need my shipping address?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 30, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Sorry. This is my first fursiut in forever and I'm kinda freaking out. Do you need my shipping address?


Not at the moment, I think we should do that privately so no one finds where you live. So do you want my number email lik Skype etc


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Not at the moment, I think we should do that privately so no one finds where you live. So do you want my number email lik Skype etc


Kik not lik


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 31, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Kik not lik


Lol lik... I don't think I have Skype, or kik, but I have an Email. Cocokitten2242@gmail.com


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Lol lik... I don't think I have Skype, or kik, but I have an Email. Cocokitten2242@gmail.com


Did you get my email?


----------



## jaycel (Mar 31, 2016)

Do you do digitigrade legs / outdoor or indoor foot paws?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

jaycel said:


> Do you do digitigrade legs / outdoor or indoor foot paws?


Yes and both


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 31, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Did you get my email?


Yup


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

Candy Corn said:


> Yup


Yas!


----------



## jaycel (Mar 31, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Yes and both


Do you know the prices of them / do you ship internationally? I'd pay for shipping but I know boxing it up is a pain.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

jaycel said:


> Do you know the prices of them / do you ship internationally? I'd pay for shipping but I know boxing it up is a pain.


How many colors are in the suit, is it a partial or a full. How big are you, do you need me to make a head? And yes I do ship internationally! Where are you from?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

jaycel said:


> Do you know the prices of them / do you ship internationally? I'd pay for shipping but I know boxing it up is a pain.


Also what is your budget? I like to work with people's budget to make it easier on them.


----------



## jaycel (Mar 31, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> How many colors are in the suit, is it a partial or a full. How big are you, do you need me to make a head? And yes I do ship internationally! Where are you from?



It'd be a partial, just the legs, feet, tail, and xxl ish, the character has light grey fur with black and white paws, I'm from the UK, as for budget.. Well I was wondering how much it would cost.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

400-600 range


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 31, 2016)

jaycel said:


> It'd be a partial, just the legs, feet, tail, and xxl ish, the character has light grey fur with black and white paws, I'm from the UK, as for budget.. Well I was wondering how much it would cost.


Maybe less. I'll take a bit to calculate so it's not set in stone.


----------



## Candy Corn (May 25, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> I meant cat sorry


Hey, I'm back from the 30 days. Unfortunately for me, my email was changed. So... how is it?


----------



## Ace the Asexual (May 28, 2016)

How much would it cost to get a wolf head, front paws and a tail???


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Pearlpox said:


> www.requestorcustumize.com: Watercolor Paintings
> My website (unfinished) but I make suits for an amazing price!


How much for a full furry dragon fursuit?


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 27, 2017)

I would play 200 300 and even 500 for one.


----------



## Zetsu (Sep 10, 2017)

How much would a quadsuit be? I've been looking to get a Naruto character as a wolf done.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 12, 2017)

did any of you even bother to check the date this thread was started, or the last time the op was active here? did you even look at the website? that's a trick question, the website is no longer there. -_-j


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 11, 2017)

SilverDemon79 said:


> View attachment 22186
> 
> I'm looking for Head and paws and tail


Did you see the post above yours? Defunct user/website.

Geez Louise!


----------



## SilverDemon79 (Oct 11, 2017)

Site not working


----------



## Alexander001 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been saving up for a little while towards my first full suit with outdoors foot paws and digitigrade legs i nearly have 700$ saved towards fursuit i really want to pay off in one go how more would i need too save?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 8, 2017)

Alexander001 said:


> I've been saving up for a little while towards my first full suit with outdoors foot paws and digitigrade legs i nearly have 700$ saved towards fursuit i really want to pay off in one go how more would i need too save?


Look at post #47 and #48 - you're late for the party.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Pearlpox said:


> www.requestorcustumize.com: Watercolor Paintings
> My website (unfinished) but I make suits for an amazing price!



can you post some pics of your suits?


----------



## Alexander001 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeah i feel stupit comment #51


----------



## Alexander001 (Nov 8, 2017)

yes site still nonexistent


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

I have two partials, but I would love to commission some more in the future. I really want to go for one of the big name suit makers one of these days


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmmm since the OP and the first technical buyer haven't been seen since last year. I can easily say that I'm not getting anything here..


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2017)

Noice Necro. The Necro Lords are proud of you! <3​


----------

